# Codesys V3.5 SP5 und Raspberry mit Codesys 3.5.5.0 MCP3008.lib bearbeiten



## Sven Barth (27 August 2014)

Ich möchte zwei MCP3008 A/D wandler in Reihe an Raspberry nutzen was mit dem SPI Bus ja auch geht.
Meine Problem ist jetzt ich die MCP3008.lib die als Beispiel in CODESYS_Control_for_Raspberry_Pi dabei war ändern muss.

Wenn ich sie wie folgt öffen
Codesys V3.5 -> Neues Projekt -> Bibliotheken -> Leere Bibliothek

rechte Maustaste auf den name  -> Opjekt hinzufügen -> Bibliotheksverwalter -> Hinzufügen

Bibliotek hinzufügen ->(Sonstige)->Raspberry SPI MCP 3008

doppel Klick auf MCP 3008 öffent sich der Editor.

aber ich kann nichts editiren.

FUNCTION_BLOCK MCP3008 EXTENDS spi
VAR_INPUT
END_VAR
VAR_OUTPUT
    auiValue: ARRAY[0..7] OF UINT;
END_VAR
VAR
END_VAR

Ich möchte doch nur das ARRAY auf 0..15 ändern.
was mach ich falsch ?


----------



## HausSPSler (7 April 2015)

Hi,
du muss die Bibliothek öffnen mit CODESYS. (Wie man ein Projekt öffnet)
"c:\Users\<DeinWindowsUserName>\CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI\2.0.1.0\SPI_MCP3008.library"

Achtung: dazu erst CODESYS zu "Professional" umschalten im Feature Set.
am besten zwei Instanzen CODESYS öffnen in einer die Bibliothek in der anderen dein Testprojekt.

Dieser Link müsste hilfreich sein. How to...!
http://forum.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=5641&p=10677#p10677

Grüße


----------

